# real bridge pics



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

I rescued a couple of books at CP from being destroyed .....they are crossings and bridges (wood and some steel) and want to post them on here but if i copy them and send them to myself they are pretty dark.
gona try and see if i can take pics of pics as I want to post them up here for all to see and use for their projects (i knew these would come in handy one day)

stay tuned

if anyone knows how to do this to speed up the prossess then please chime in.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ok figured out the scanner here at work and pics will follow over the next few days as time sees fit










under the pic it reads RR 0.3 osoyoos sub nov/76


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nostalgia Lane. Nice!

Is that a frozen lake/river in that last pic, out of curiosity?

TJ


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> Nostalgia Lane. Nice!
> 
> Is that a frozen lake/river in that last pic, out of curiosity?
> 
> TJ


ya it is kinda cool eh....I know (and still work with ) the guy that took all these pics....these were taken 10 yrs before I started with CP

I don't think the river is frozen as they were all taken in the summer :laugh:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope I'm not pinching your thread, I've only got 2 photos of bridges, both about 1903.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

came into work early today so I could scan the pics ....enjoy



























































































a very small bridge lol


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry for the size....i tried resizing them and cropping them but photobucket is being a PITA


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Size is good, photos are great, and very interesting, but, whats the story with the 4 rails??


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

BK R: every bridge has those. The inner rails are called guard rails, and in theory try to keep any dragging equipment from going over the side of the bridge.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> BK R: every bridge has those. The inner rails are called guard rails, and in theory try to keep any dragging equipment from going over the side of the bridge.




I can personally vouch for this statement as I was running a large piece of M.O.W equipment (use to run heavy equipment on track gangs) and had it derail on a bridge and if it wasn't for the guard rails in the middle we would have probably gone off.....damn near brown trousers time.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

That makes sense, I've never seen that set up down here, so it's been a good day.....I've learnt something. Thanks.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

all bridges have the inside rails to keep the derailed train from going off the bridge.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

BK R said:


> Size is good, photos are great, and very interesting, but, whats the story with the 4 rails??


They are called "guard rails" and help keep a derailed set of wheels from damaging the bridge deck or taking the whole train over the side.

These are some great pictures and references for building.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

waltr said:


> These are some great pictures and references for building.



this is why I thought I should put them up on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but there is a smallish wooden bridge in Newton KS still in use today. I think it only gets traffic during the wheat harvest to shuffle empty hoppers around but could be wrong.

I think it was built around '62 because there was a major flood here that took out most of the bridges around that time. You can still find piers in the creek near other bridges but not this one so maybe it was built after the flood a decade earlier. When I was in high school there was a major stink about a log jam up against it, obviously no problems with that now during a drought...

I'm going to build a HO scale version to go on my extension once I get the structures in position on what I have built already.


----------

